

/db automatically makes RESTful web services from databases - agilevic
http://www.SlashDB.com

======
rachelbythebay
>> When deployed behind an enterprise firewall the powerful resource oriented
architecture unlocks the new paradigm in enterprise data management, which is
superior to traditional extract-transform-load (ETL) and data warehousing
approaches.

Bingo, sir. <http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/1994-02-22/>

~~~
agilevic
One has to put some big words on the website... The bottom line is instead of
data copying this allows your applications to use references (URLs) to data at
source. And since data resources are on HTTP, caching, linking, redirecting,
sharing, indexing and searching are natural to do. That we think is a new
approach to data integration in large systems.

------
agilevic
Join us on IRC (freenode), channel #slashdb for live chat.

